# Strictly back!



## eggyg (Sep 22, 2018)

Oh I am in heaven. Just watched the first episode and it was a-maz-ing! Some surprises, Dr Ranj and Joe Sugg ( didn’t know who he was, but Google helped me out), some weren’t a surprise, Pussy Cat Doll Ashley, Faye from Steps are obviously performers and did well. But my personal favourite is Danny John Jules, as a HUGE Red Dwarf fan, my life is complete, Cat and Strictly, what more could I ask for? Who is everyone routing for this year?


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 22, 2018)

You’ve only posted that to elicit a sarcastic comment from me, eggy

I’m really pleased that ITV have given up the ghost with X factor, outgunned by this remarkable show from the BBC. When Dr Who comes back, that’s the weekend sorted, for many.

As far as Strictly itself, can’t stand it, but I’d never suggest removing it from the schedule, it gives too many people so much enjoyment and pleasure. Mainly women of a certain age, of course, but fair dos, they deserve it. Bit tardy on letting gay people dance with folk who turn them on. How else can you perform a Tango?


----------



## Amigo (Sep 22, 2018)

Doesn’t compete with X Factor for me I’m afraid.

I’m sat with a bad cold and chest infection coughing my way through it!


----------



## Lisa66 (Sep 22, 2018)

Whoop whoop! 

Graeme Swann and Oti...so far. Oti is always my daughters favourite!  My daughter is home for the weekend, so we watched it while my husband muttered sarcastically from elsewhere, he always seems to join in with predicting the scores though, must be his love of numbers coming through. I don't know who half of them are either. We enjoy the dances and dresses (can't believe I said that) but not all the cheesey bits in between. My daughter won tickets to the launch party a few weeks ago, so she has been excited for a while.


----------



## Lanny (Sep 22, 2018)

My money is on Danny John Jules! So what if he’s the oldest celeb this year! Look at what Debbie McGee did last year!

Criag was surprisingly nice at times while Darcy & Shirley were a bit stingy on some of the scores: they rubbing off the each other a bit?

Can’t wait for next week! Nobody from Eastenders this year: those were always my sister’s favourites! But, there’s someone from Casualty: another favourite of hers!

I was think about my sister throughout & didn’t feel sad at all! What she would have said about Danny’s pink suit & leopard spots shirt? Nobody else could have pulled THAT look off with such piazz like the cat from Red Dwarf!

Loved it!


----------



## Robin (Sep 22, 2018)

I did my usual, whizzed back to the beginning on iplayer once it had finished, and just watched the dances. I get fed up with all the hype in between.


----------



## Amigo (Sep 22, 2018)

I caught Susannah Constantine's routine and she seemed very heavy and clunky. Poor lass got really bad scores.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 23, 2018)

Robin said:


> I did my usual, whizzed back to the beginning on iplayer once it had finished, and just watched the dances. I get fed up with all the hype in between.


I do this to.


----------



## eggyg (Sep 23, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> You’ve only posted that to elicit a sarcastic comment from me, eggy
> 
> I’m really pleased that ITV have given up the ghost with X factor, outgunned by this remarkable show from the BBC. When Dr Who comes back, that’s the weekend sorted, for many.
> 
> As far as Strictly itself, can’t stand it, but I’d never suggest removing it from the schedule, it gives too many people so much enjoyment and pleasure. Mainly women of a certain age, of course, but fair dos, they deserve it. Bit tardy on letting gay people dance with folk who turn them on. How else can you perform a Tango?


What? Moi? Never!


----------



## eggyg (Sep 23, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> Whoop whoop!
> 
> Graeme Swann and Oti...so far. Oti is always my daughters favourite!  My daughter is home for the weekend, so we watched it while my husband muttered sarcastically from elsewhere, he always seems to join in with predicting the scores though, must be his love of numbers coming through. I don't know who half of them are either. We enjoy the dances and dresses (can't believe I said that) but not all the cheesey bits in between. My daughter won tickets to the launch party a few weeks ago, so she has been excited for a while.


Otis is so annoyingly gorgeous, Mr Eggy pretends he doesn’t like Strictly but he always asks if Oti has been on yet! I apply  for tickets  every year for every show and no luck so far, I am jealous of your daughter. A friend of mine got tickets a few years back, she enjoyed it but said it was a very long day in uncomfortable seats with no food or drink available! I would still go though!


----------



## eggyg (Sep 23, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I caught Susannah Constantine's routine and she seemed very heavy and clunky. Poor lass got really bad scores.


Oh she was like a cart horse been pulled around by Anton, quite embarrassing really.


----------



## eggyg (Sep 23, 2018)

Lanny said:


> My money is on Danny John Jules! So what if he’s the oldest celeb this year! Look at what Debbie McGee did last year!
> 
> Criag was surprisingly nice at times while Darcy & Shirley were a bit stingy on some of the scores: they rubbing off the each other a bit?
> 
> ...


Danny/ Cat to win! I Googled him and he is younger than me, must admit I thought he was in his 60s, oops! Still love him though, might have to watch some Red Dwarf today.


----------



## Lanny (Sep 23, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Danny/ Cat to win! I Googled him and he is younger than me, must admit I thought he was in his 60s, oops! Still love him though, might have to watch some Red Dwarf today.



He’s also in Death In Paradise as Dwayne Myers! I love him in that! I love that show too! It’s murder mysteries on a fictional Caribbean island that’s filmed on the island of Guadeloupe in the Caribbean. Really clever & the beautiful Caribbean paradise!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2018)

Have just caught up with it as I binge-watched Bodyguard last night  Danny/Cat best definitely, very stylish, followed by Faye  Hopefully Katie will be a bit less nervous next week, I hadn't realised she was blind in one eye - she has dealt so well with what happened to her that I'm sure she'll soon find her confidence  Felt a bit sorry for Susannah as she's obviously set up to be this series' joke contestant, which doesn't really give her a fair chance. One thing that always annoys me is when the judges criticise the 'content' of the dance - the contestant has ZERO control over that, it's how they manage what has been given them that they should be judging. 

Another one for using the FF button, particularly through the Tess bits, although I find Claudia quite wacky  Can anyone tell me why Tess is paid £500k for basically this? I never see her on anything else. At least I don't have to put up with BF anymore (sorry Brucie fans! ).

Susannah to go first unless Anton's fans rally round him, otherwise I suspect Sean will get the chop.


----------



## Lisa66 (Sep 23, 2018)

Definitely the best way to watch, cut the Tess (£500k !!??) bits, visiting work places and cheesey bits. Lots of promising dancers. 

I agree about the content of the dance comment and find it a bit odd when Tess and the judges comment on how contestants look i.e. "You weren't great but you do look beautiful my lovely/darling"  (hair and make up have done a good job), comments on how the men look, that you definitely wouldn't say to any of the women...25 yr old daughter feels particularly uncomfortable about this. Ah well, the joy of strictly!

Guess you are all set up and ready now for The Bodyguard @Northerner. We have been recording it and watching it on a Monday, but husband says can't take the chance of finding out what happens during tomorrow.


----------



## Lisa66 (Sep 23, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Otis is so annoyingly gorgeous, Mr Eggy pretends he doesn’t like Strictly but he always asks if Oti has been on yet! I apply  for tickets  every year for every show and no luck so far, I am jealous of your daughter. A friend of mine got tickets a few years back, she enjoyed it but said it was a very long day in uncomfortable seats with no food or drink available! I would still go though!



I think Oti and Danny Mac were one of the best couples...their American smooth when Oti jumped from the pier....

Is it only me that waltzes, quick steps or tangos to the kitchen to put the kettle on at the end of the programme? 

This really doesn't sound like me...what's happening?!


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 26, 2018)

It's like a religion in our house (wife and 2 daughters are addicts). I sat through Saturday but found it a bit long.

There were one or two surprises but the "cream" has risen to the top.

We all know Giovanni and told him we'd be voting for him - but my wife has put a bet on that Stacy Dooley will win it.  Don't tell him!

But, it's Zoe on BBC2 that I just can't stand!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2018)

It is too long, you're right @C&E Guy, too many contestants. I suspect they have so many so they can afford to lose some rubbish ones in the early weeks without upsetting the audience too much  At least it gets shorter as the weeks go by. Dislike Zoe, and also the 'erotic spresm' that the BBC has about the whole series - OTT squared  I do like the dancing though


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 27, 2018)

Northerner said:


> It is too long, you're right @C&E Guy, too many contestants. I suspect they have so many so they can afford to lose some rubbish ones in the early weeks without upsetting the audience too much  At least it gets shorter as the weeks go by. Dislike Zoe, and also the 'erotic spresm' that the BBC has about the whole series - OTT squared  I do like the dancing though



Did all four "joodges" have to say something for every dance? They could have cut them to three and shortened the overall programme.


----------



## Lanny (Sep 29, 2018)

Danny was amazing tonight & very seriously undermarked by the judges. He was SO agile!

Lauren was very undermarked too! The silence was very palpable! So very brave of her to go for the lifts.

I’m not sure about Faye’s Viennaese Waltz at all! The strangest one one I’ve seen: it’s not supposed to sultry! I kept thinking Len wouldn’t like that, if he were still judging!

And Suzanna was even worse than last week: could REALLY see Anton trying to push & drag her around the floor.


----------



## eggyg (Sep 29, 2018)

Brilliant show again. I know absolutely nothing about dancing but know what I like. Thought Danny AKA The Cat was the best again. Poor Susannah, she  really doesn’t have rhythm at all, maybe a bit more than Judy Murray! I just love watching it, love the costumes, the makeup, even Claudia and Tess. Roll on tomorrow!


----------



## Amigo (Sep 29, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Brilliant show again. I know absolutely nothing about dancing but know what I like. Thought Danny AKA The Cat was the best again. Poor Susannah, she  really doesn’t have rhythm at all, maybe a bit more than Judy Murray! I just love watching it, love the costumes, the makeup, even Claudia and Tess. Roll on tomorrow!



Agree, poor Susannah moves like she’s 10 stone heavier and the make up ages her.


----------



## Carolg (Sep 30, 2018)

Susannah needs to get her cheeky retort on the go. Feel sorry for her. Though.
Wish anton could get someone with potential. 
I fast forward all the silly bits


----------



## scousebird (Sep 30, 2018)

Loving it


----------



## eggyg (Sep 30, 2018)

Well I think it’s the first time that the worst dancer went out first. Anton’s popularity didn’t help this year. I’m thinking Ann Widdacombe and Judy Murray, they were truly awful dancers but were quite good entertainment. Susannah was just bad! It was the right decision.


----------



## scousebird (Sep 30, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Well I think it’s the first time that the worst dancer went out first. Anton’s popularity didn’t help this year. I’m thinking Ann Widdacombe and Judy Murray, they were truly awful dancers but were quite good entertainment. Susannah was just bad! It was the right decision.


Agree


----------



## Carolg (Oct 1, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Well I think it’s the first time that the worst dancer went out first. Anton’s popularity didn’t help this year. I’m thinking Ann Widdacombe and Judy Murray, they were truly awful dancers but were quite good entertainment. Susannah was just bad! It was the right decision.


Anton looked quite annoyed.right decision as she wasn’t good


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 1, 2018)

Susannah looked like the mother figure in Pink Floyd's "The Wall". (Google it).

She seemed to stomp about rather than try to dance. Anton's face was an absolute picture.


----------



## Carolg (Oct 1, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> Susannah looked like the mother figure in Pink Floyd's "The Wall". (Google it).
> 
> She seemed to stomp about rather than try to dance. Anton's face was an absolute picture.


She looked like she was chewing a wasp


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2018)

I'll not miss her!   Who's next? Sean? Very surprised to see Lee in the bottom two


----------



## Grannylorraine (Oct 2, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Well I think it’s the first time that the worst dancer went out first. Anton’s popularity didn’t help this year. I’m thinking Ann Widdacombe and Judy Murray, they were truly awful dancers but were quite good entertainment. Susannah was just bad! It was the right decision.


Totally agree.


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 5, 2018)

We're going out for dinner on Sunday but we've got to wait until the Results Show finishes before we can go!


----------



## eggyg (Oct 5, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> We're going out for dinner on Sunday but we've got to wait until the Results Show finishes before we can go!


But of course! Everything stops for Strictly.


----------



## eggyg (Oct 6, 2018)

Great show tonight, Faye and Ashley are very good but I prefer the “non dancers”, such as Seann and Kate Silverton. Think Lauren could be in trouble this week, I was urging her to give it more oomph, was quite lack lustre, it was as if she didn’t want to be there. But the public is nothing if not fickle, could be anyone. By the way, I never vote because I really don’t mind who wins I just love to watch it.


----------



## Lanny (Oct 6, 2018)

My favourite of the night was actually Sean! Shock emoji! He showed everyone he CAN do it right! Katya’s choreography was SO good!

Ashley’s lift had me jumping up & applauding: not a professional dancer & she held her balance albeit it a slightly modified entry!

Poor Danny had a very tough act to follow after Faye’s dance!

I hated Lauren’s dance & I agree with you @eggyg, it didn’t look like she tried!

The Harry Potter pro dance was really good too! Kevin makes a perfect Harry Potter!


----------



## Carolg (Oct 7, 2018)

I can never remember who all celebs are. Liked Kevin. Liked the whole show, but recorded so I can fast forward the yappy bits. Laughter when Bruno fell off chair and him and Craig almost at blows. They need to grow up, but very full on


----------



## eggyg (Oct 8, 2018)

Well what do you think about Ryan leaving? He was definitely worse than Charles in the dance off but I don’t think either of them should have been in the dance off. But as I have said before the public are fickle and it most definitely is a popularity contest at the start. It’s blatantly obvious Shirley doesn’t like Karen Clifton, infact I don’t think she likes many of the women!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Oct 8, 2018)

Loved this weekend's Strictly, my favourite was Sean, with Stacey a close second.  I didn't think that Ryan was the worse dancer this weekend, but Charles was better in the dance off.  I don't vote either as at the end of the date I watch it for entertainment and actually don't mind who wins.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 8, 2018)

I can’t remember who is who to be honest but I cringe everytime they go to Bruno for comment. He’s just so OTT and nearly as irritating as darlllling at the other end of the table! Give me X Factor anytime!


----------



## Lanny (Oct 8, 2018)

I HATED the Sinigng In The Rain routine on last night’s results show: the mordern bits just didn’t fit in!

Strictly has always been about popularity, make no mistake about THAT, but, that’s why they’re dancing; for us, the public!

To be fair, the judges have sort of come around to that,yes even Craig, has toned down their comments a bit as I have voted for people especially hard done by the judges & I’m sure I’m not the only one!

True, I have gotten a bit better at seeing & judging dances over the years but, as a lay person I enjoy the entertainment more than the expertise!

In some years the judge’s favourites are polar opposites to the public’s & the public always get their way in the end as the final results are all down to us: Chris Hollins, according to the judges each week didn’t stand a chance but, I & the public loved him!


----------



## eggyg (Oct 8, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I can’t remember who is who to be honest but I cringe everytime they go to Bruno for comment. He’s just so OTT and nearly as irritating as darlllling at the other end of the table! Give me X Factor anytime!


I used to love X Factor but I really can’t abide it now. We switched over on Saturday after Strictly and I have never seen this chair challenge thing so didn’t have a clue what was happening so just flicked channels until Killing Eve was due on. And you’re right about Bruno, he is getting worse, when he accidentally on purpose fell off his chair on Saturday it was so cringy. love Dame Darcey though, constructive criticism when it’s needed and always so positive.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 8, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I can’t remember who is who to be honest but I cringe everytime they go to Bruno for comment. He’s just so OTT and nearly as irritating as darlllling at the other end of the table! Give me X Factor anytime!


I record it then watch it and skip the judges and other bits.


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 8, 2018)

Faye and Giovanni (who we actually know) were just like the real thing from the film.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2018)

Are you all still watching? I really liked the 'Couples Choice' dances we've had so far, a great new feature  I get bored with ballroom as I don't know what I'm supposed to be looking for - I'm told Danny got his totally wrong last night but it looked fine to me. Also annoyed last night when Craig said he 'would have given a 10, but for the cube' on Faye's tango - she shouldn't lose points for something that is totally beyond her control and nothing to do with how well she dances the routine, totally unfair 

Apart from Ashley's Charleston I think the CC dances have been my favourites so far. Ashley was astonishingly good 

Hard to pick a winner, but at the moment not too sad if Graham, Kate, Ranj or Joe go next. Lauren is growing on me


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 4, 2018)

I am most definitely still watching.  I too record it as I cannot bear the pause on results day before they make each announcement.  I just flip through to the professional dance, the judges bit when they talk about the ‘previous day’, and then the dance off to see who is in there.  

There are so many good dancers in this series.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 4, 2018)

Oh yes, still watching. I have never danced, except in a disco after a few Bacardi and Cokes, and knew next to nothing when I first started watching Strictly but I must have picked something up, because I noticed straight away Danny had gone wrong. Bless him! It might shut up the “ Danny has danced before, it’s not fair” squad. I like Stacey and Joe, I much prefer the non performers but obviously Ashley and Fay are amazing. I am also routing for Kate Silverton but last night’s Argentine Tango made me cringe, I knew it wasn’t right but couldn’t  tell you why. I hope she doesn’t go tonight, I was pleased Lauren, at last, seems to have grasped it. Really haven’t a clue who will go tonight.


----------



## Sally W (Nov 4, 2018)

Ranj I think is the weakest. Can’t really say he’s improved much. Want Fay to stay in to the final as I love Giovanni


----------



## scousebird (Nov 5, 2018)

Still watching and loving it


----------



## eggyg (Nov 5, 2018)

Oh I didn’t want Dr Ranj to go, infact I didn’t want anyone to go! It’s starts getting more difficult as the weeks go on as everyone generally improves ( except in the cases of Judy Murray, Ann Widdacombe and John Sargent) and it then becomes a popularity contest. The public this year really don’t like Karen Clifton do they?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Oh I didn’t want Dr Ranj to go, infact I didn’t want anyone to go! It’s starts getting more difficult as the weeks go on as everyone generally improves ( except in the cases of Judy Murray, Ann Widdacombe and John Sargent) and it then becomes a popularity contest. The public this year really don’t like Karen Clifton do they?


It seems not  It's a shame because Charles is pretty good in my (humble) opinion, and I really think it's time that Kate went as I think she was actually the weakest - perhaps it's because they like Aljaž?


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 5, 2018)

It's in the papers this morning that Anne Widdicombe will be doing the Christmas special.

"WIDDI-COMEBACK"

Eek!  She's over 70!!

That'll put you off your Christmas pudding and mince pies!!!!


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 5, 2018)

Fortunately, I’ll be at daughters gaff, so It’ll be either Peppa Pig or Thunderbirds running constantly depending on young Tom’s fancy. 

 Either way, I’d rather watch that than strictly, even with the eternally unseductive Widdicombe


----------



## eggyg (Nov 6, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Fortunately, I’ll be at daughters gaff, so It’ll be either Peppa Pig or Thunderbirds running constantly depending on young Tom’s fancy.
> 
> Either way, I’d rather watch that than strictly, even with the eternally unseductive Widdicombe


Before she was on Strictly I couldn’t abide her politics or her beliefs but really liked the fact she didn’t give a s**t about what anyone thought of her. Just before this season’s Strictly started, there was a show on with some of the past contestants and they were talking about the song they chose to dance to when they are booted off. She wanted Nellie the Elephant but they said no as it could be seen as offensive, she replied she had been called worse! I admire her self-deprecating, a woman after my own heart, get in before anyone else does!


----------



## Sally W (Nov 6, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Before she was on Strictly I couldn’t abide her politics or her beliefs but really liked the fact she didn’t give a s**t about what anyone thought of her. Just before this season’s Strictly started, there was a show on with some of the past contestants and they were talking about the song they chose to dance to when they are booted off. She wanted Nellie the Elephant but they said no as it could be seen as offensive, she replied she had been called worse! I admire her self-deprecating, a woman after my own heart, get in before anyone else does!


I agree @eggyg. Loved the in that show where Craig was about to critique and she said Oh please don’t bother....


----------

